# How do you remove bees from your honey supers?



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I haven't found it to be a problem yet, but I have considered a leaf blower.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bee go and a leaf blower works best.

If you have only 10 then maybe a bee brush that is only 200 swipes of the frames.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will take each frame out or the super and put it directly over the brood box and give each side a couple puffs from the smoker then brush the rest with the bee brush. That works good for me and usually doesn't take to many swipes.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

If it's is warm enough (70 degrees + or so), we always use Fishers Bee Quick with fume pads. If it's cooler, we use a blower.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

A bee blower can be quite usefull, but then I am biased.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

Watched a you-tube of commercial guys, I think in Bulgaria, they had a swivel rack that fit the supers and blasted it w/ leaf blower. One guy loading/unloading, one blowing, looked like a pretty good system.
Cheers,
Drew


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I do many supers at a time and I just shake them off in front of the hive to get the majority of the bees, and then I may use a brush to get the stragglers, but usually shaking is sufficient for me, its all in the wrist motion. John


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

WEED-EATER brand 5 amp electric leaf blower, HARBOR FREIGHT 750 Watt inverter, hooked to my pickup truck battery. $50 total.
Quick,non-toxic,cheap,NOISY !


----------

